# Bye to our Sweet Lilly



## Nancy McClelland

Well, our sweet little (9 pounds) Lilly passed away on the 5th. She was very close to 10, but it "still ain't easy". She quit eating about 5 days prior. The Vet said there were no blockages, but we started her on anti-biotics just in case. She did take food and water from the syringe, very willingly til that Monday morning. I gave her the meds and about 2 minutes later she rolled onto her side and just stopped breathing. I thought she was just relaxed as she liked to lay around with her feet out behind or to the side, but, when I went to check out my big girl, she had passed. We are all going to miss you and the "Bunny 500" you always put on for us. Good Bye my little girl and say hi to Cmdr Bun-Bun, Mr. B, Mel, and Nik-Nik--we miss all of you so much.:bunnyangel2::bunnyangel2:


----------



## LuvaBun

I am so sorry about Lilly. She lived to a good age, but sometimes that makes it harder on us . Sounds like she passed peacefully though, and she was with those that loved her.

God Bless, little Lilly.

Jan


----------



## Nancy McClelland

thanks--it's not any easier to lose one of our fur babies whether or not they've been with us long or short. We miss each bunnies antics, personality and every thing that makes each of our buns' unique.


----------



## Flashy

I'm so sorry about Lilly.

Binky Free Lilly.

x


----------



## kirst3buns

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free Lilly.


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry you lost Lilly. She had a wonderful life with you, tons of love and bunny 500s. Run and binky free, Lilly. :rainbow:


----------



## Michaela

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that.  I'll bet she had a great life with you, she must have been happy.

Binky free Lilly. :rainbow:


----------



## Leaf

I'm so sorry.  ((HUGS))


----------



## Nancy McClelland

thank you all for the note of sympathy, it helps a lot. Still can't look here without getting teary, though. Will post a couple of pictures in the next couple of days so everyone can see what a sweetheart she was. Still have 13 alive and mostly well so we try to focus on that. Larry


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Im very sorry about Lily 

I;d love to see pictures 

Prisca


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Pictures of Lilly


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Lilly is the light colored rabbit in the front--she is shown here with her bond-partner Molly--they started fighting, for REAL about 4 months ago, so we had to separate them.


----------



## tonyshuman

Lilly was a very beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing pics of her with us. I know she will be hard to live without.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

omgee! she is adorable!!!

thnx for sharing. 


x


----------



## jcl_24

Lilly looks lovely. I'm sorry you lost her :tears2:

She must have been so happy with you to be doing all those bunny 500'sor laying out like she owned the floor :rabbithop

RIP Lilly :rose:

Love from
Jo xx


----------



## Nancy McClelland

thanks. She not only owned the floor, the chairs and the couches were hers too. If you got up for anything, you had to find a different place to sit. The funniest thing she did was to lay on your back or stomach if you were on the floor. Don't plan on moving too soon, either.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

It's been 6 months already. We sure do miss you our "little" honey bunny. You were such a friendly and sweet little girl.


----------



## Sweetie

I am so sorry you lost her. She is an adorable rabbit. 

RIP Lilly!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

This is one of those anniversaries that I really abhor. Tomorrow will be a year since our Lilly passed to the bridge. Doesn't hardly seem possible that you've been gone from us that long my little one. I guess it was just your time to leave as we know you sure weren't a youngster anymore. Just like Ted, we don't know how old you really were. We still miss you and think of you every day and soon, we will have a bunny that looks a lot like you and we named her Lilli. Rest in peace my little one and binky free.


----------



## yngmea

rip lilly


----------



## bearbop

I am sorry about your rabbit:tears2:javascript:emoticon(':tears2:',%20'images/emoticons/tears2.gif'):sad:javascript:emoticon(':sad:',%20'images/emoticons/crywalking.gif')

She lived to be a good age, was she a californian? my rabbit is a californian and he is almost 9 pounds


----------



## undergunfire

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> This is one of those anniversaries that I really abhor. Tomorrow will be a year since our Lilly passed to the bridge. Doesn't hardly seem possible that you've been gone from us that long my little one. I guess it was just your time to leave as we know you sure weren't a youngster anymore. Just like Ted, we don't know how old you really were. We still miss you and think of you every day and soon, we will have a bunny that looks a lot like you and we named her Lilli. Rest in peace my little one and binky free.



I tend to avoid the RB section....but I saw the title and had to look. I'm sorry you lost your Lilly, but I hope the new Lilly will be just what you wanted again. They really do look so much a like and it is funny how they weigh about the same, too! I can really see why you guys want the new Lilly so much :hug:.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't seem possible that you've been gone two years my little girl. We miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my big girl, it doesn't seem like it's been three years since we had to say goodbye. Love you and miss you.


----------



## ZRabbits

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Hi my big girl, it doesn't seem like it's been three years since we had to say goodbye. Love you and miss you.



My heartfelt condolences for your loss of Lily. What a beautiful girl she was. I know it's been 3 years, but with what you post, it seems like yesterday to you. Some do just touch your heart and leave their mark. Hope those thoughts today turn from sadness to smiles. Maybe this will help. 

What was the one antic that Lily did that just made you smile? 

Example: Willard has this way of when he looks at you, he will slightly cock his head like he's saying "I see you got something to say, speak up". It's that move that won my husband's heart. 

Hoping only good thoughts this 3rd Anniversary. She was a lucky bunny to be missed this much. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Well, my big girl, it's now 4 years that you've been gone. Where the heck does time go? Sure do miss you and your partner Molly says hi. Binky free you big pest.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, Lily was a beautiful rabbit. Go find Molly Lily.

RIP sweet girl.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I do miss Lilly, she was a very sweet and friendly girl, I do miss having her and Molly together when we still lived in California, she would lay on my back while I was sleeping on the couch


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Where does the time go? Tomorrow will be five years since we had to say our final goodbye to one very sweet bunny, Lilly. Still do miss you so much my big girl. Molly, your bonded partner who is the oldest rabbit I've ever heard of (she's over 15) will be with you soon as she's not doing so well either. Seems like yesterday that you were delivered to us and you two were so funny, always jockying for position on the mushroom chair. Miss you sweetie.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss all my Buns


----------



## pani

Lilly sounded like such a lovely bun.

I'm sure you're still binkying up a storm on the bridge, Lilly. ray:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

pani said:


> Lilly sounded like such a lovely bun.
> 
> I'm sure you're still binkying up a storm on the bridge, Lilly. ray:




she was


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello again my big girl on this 5th anniversary. 5 years, doesn't seem like it's been that long. Still love and miss you. Rest in peace little girl and nuzzle Molly for me.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss you and your sister, I still miss the rabbit 5000 with you two


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Six years already--still do miss you my big goofy girl. You and Molly were always so much fun. Just one of those things as my herd ages it seems I'm here more and more. Binky free and rest well my little one.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Seven years now since you went to the bridge sweetie. Miss you a whole bunch big girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year already, miss you and your antics,


----------



## Nancy McClelland

TIME REALLY FLIES! Still miss you big girl, binky free!


----------



## Lokin4AReason

sending my sincere condolences and may they all binky away over that rainbow at where we ll meet them one day awaiting US ...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't seem like it could be 10 years already--miss you and all our other bridge bunnies.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey there my big girl, we miss you a lot.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hey there sweetie, it's been a long while but your still with us in our hearts. Talk to you next year.


----------

